

Ask HN: Is learning to code = learn JS/HTML/web only? - codegeek

I could not frame this title properly but what I really wanted to ask you is that majority of the players in coding tutorials (codeacademy.com etc.) have their homepage saying "learn to code" and all it does is to start with Javascript and stuff. Shouldn't learn to code equate to basics of computer science, algorithms, data structures etc. or those things don't matter much? Am I thinking too much here ?
======
icebraining
Those "learn to code" guides are the equivalent of "learn how to take care of
your car" that teach you how to change the oil. It's enough for a casual user
who wants to automate some repetitive tasks or customize his blog. It's
definitively not enough if you want to be serious about the craft and become a
mechanic/build real software.

------
tocomment
You might like this article: <http://norvig.com/21-days.html>

~~~
codegeek
Yes very good read. thx for sharing.

